# Ideas for homemade hides for jungle python



## Lucidslair (Aug 30, 2020)

Hey guys
As we all know jungle pythons love to climb and hide up high however it’s hard to find hides for this type of snake
Pet shops only seem to stock the average rock hide these days so I thought I would start a thread for ideas on how to make different hides up high or off the ground for different tropical / exotic snakes but in my case jungle carpet pythons


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 30, 2020)

For arboreal carpets all that is really required is a forking branch placed just under the ceiling of their enclosure for them to feel secure. That way you get to see more of them. I know of people who have used commercial budgie or finch breeding boxes and other who have used cane finch nesting baskets, both of which come in a variety of shapes and sizes. A short length of hollow log, either natural or the sort they make for aquariums, can also be utilised. Some people are happy to use a length of plastic plumbing pipe instead. The advantage of this is you can cap one end and remove the cap if you need to access the snake.


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 31, 2020)

Some people screw cat litter trays to top of their enclosure with s hole cut out


----------



## Ajar5 (Aug 31, 2020)

Can also use click clack tubs that click downwards and screw the lid to roof. Or bucket lids screwed to roof so can click bucket in. Or my personal fav is using appropriate sized 'c' channel to allow tubs to slide in and out to allow access. All with a decent size hole in tub or bucket ofcourse


----------



## Lucidslair (Sep 1, 2020)

Ajar5 said:


> Can also use click clack tubs that click downwards and screw the lid to roof. Or bucket lids screwed to roof so can click bucket in. Or my personal fav is using appropriate sized 'c' channel to allow tubs to slide in and out to allow access. All with a decent size hole in tub or bucket ofcourse


I actually didn’t think of that and really like that idea thank you!


----------



## Adipocere (Oct 12, 2020)

We have been looking for ideas for this for ages! Thanks heaps!


----------



## orourke (Oct 15, 2020)

Covering a pie with outdoor rocks found locally around your area using a epoxy resin glue 

I am currently planning ideas of crafting a few together. When I get around to completing one I'll make sure I upload some photographs for some inspo for others


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Something I should have mentioned about using a natural wood hollow as a hide, is what you can do to gain access to the snake. The snake may not want to come out of the hollow when you need it to do so. This can usually be overcome by placing a cotton ball soaked in mouth wash, methylated spirits or lighter fluid, in one end of the hollow. To avoid having to utilise these chemicals, the hollow to be used can be cut in half length-ways and then bound back together. To ensure the two halves line up, and stay that way, it is recommended to put a couple of locating pins on each side along the cut, with corresponding holes in the other half. The two halves can be held together using a miniature brass or bronze hook latch on each side, or by tying each end with tie wire, bonsai wire or cable ties.


----------

